# February throwdown ?????



## davidhef88 (Jan 26, 2012)

What's it gonna be?  I can't wait. I want in on this one.


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 26, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> What's it gonna be?  I can't wait. I want in on this one.




Hey dave i see you are from Rochester do you go to the roc city rib fest?... I will be cooking in it this year can't wait going to be a great time...


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have not been to the fest. Was supposed to go last year but never made it. I am hoping to make it this year. I will be sure to catch up with you there. Where in upstate are you.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 28, 2012)

We will announce the throwdown on the 1st.


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'll be patiently waiting.


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 28, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> I have not been to the fest. Was supposed to go last year but never made it. I am hoping to make it this year. I will be sure to catch up with you there. Where in upstate are you.



I am way up on the border. Town called Norwood I am about 1 1/2 north of Watertown. My team name is buckshot BBQ


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 28, 2012)

Your up in snow country. Lol. I will see you there


----------

